# Just for Fun: Are our Chis Related?... check your Pedigree



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought it would be cool to post our Chis pedigrees then we can see if any of them are related, plus I love all the funny Pedigree names... so I'll go first with Charlie...

Parents
Jepechis Mighty Mouse & Jepechis Sweet Bimbo

Grandparents
Amichis Ralphie & Domini Blue Berry Muffin; 
Jepechis True Cute & Too Keys Eyes Right For Jepechis.

Great Grandparents
Jonlyn Worthy Of Amichis & Johlyn Mollie Mole
Tots Down Trevor & Domini Midget Gem
Cabroca Midshpman & Jepechis Little Eja
Jonlyn Worthy Of Amichis & Ormstrex Tiger Bay

Great Great Grandparents
Bally Bruice Miles Better & Jonlyn Double Delight
Amichis Daniel Dumbo Ears & Vandee Vanilla Fudge
Trymside Danny Boy & Marcuez Sausy Sam
Apuco Deodar By Thunder & Domini Bella Sol
Jolly Roger At Vanshee & Amichis Penny Piece
Cabroca Mid Shipman & Jepachis Pampas Lady
Bally Bruice Miles Better & Jonlyn Double Delight
Tots Down Tyson & Ormstrex Chandorie

Great Great Great Grandparents
Mearlake Smiler & Bally Bruice Streing Pearls
Amichis Daniel Dumbo Ears & Vandee Vanilla Fudge
Rumawili Peter Piper & Amichis Laura Ashley
Amichis Surfer Sam & Park Mill Sweet Melody
Trymside Panchinito & Mogid Wanpering Star
Marchez Royal Lad & Marchez Sausy Ginette
Bally Bruice Billy Bunter & Apolo Deodar By Golly
Hannew Harry O & Imperial Gem at Domini
Yaverland Master Mariner & Elmay Blue Jeans
Yaverland Master Mariner & Amichis Penny Piece
Jolly Roger Danshee & Amichis Penny Piece
Leceis Bionic Wogan & Cabroca Bella
Mearlake Smiler & Bally Bruice Streing Pearls
Amichis Daniel Dumbo Ears & Vandee Vanilla Fudge
Allende Anoux & Totsdown Tickle On The Tum
Yeleoen Yarry & Sharpina Foxy Lady

*Phew* the END!

... so does Charlie have any Brothers/Sisters/Cousins/Uncles/Aunties on here?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

my 3 are related but 2 are full brothers and Stitch's grandad is Nemo and Zero's great great grandad.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

I think i recognise a couple of names in Charlies papers like bally bruce miles better


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol hmmmmm i dont know.....

PARENTS
suzy quatro
boo boo baby

GRAND PARENTS
dinkie doo
penny of kinsbourne
Heiderose Humpty dumpty
Lucy of Kinsbourne

GREAT GRAND PARENTS
Heiderose Humpty dumpty
Lucy of Kinsbourne
Tensteps Super Snuffit
Persian Rosita of Tensteps
Bon Voyage of Taradona
Rimaco sappharino of Heiderose
Tensteps Super Snuffit
Persian Rosita of Tensteps


GREAT GREAT GRANDPARENTS
Bon Voyage at TaradonA
Rimaco Sappharino of Heiderose
Tensteps Super Snuffit
Persian Rosita of Tensteps
Jandell Reggie Ricato of Bramatito
Mitze of Tailach at tensteps
prince man of magic
persian last tango
adam ant at taradona
candy's cunning lady
maerlake grandee
happivally emma tee
Jandell Reggie Ricato of Bramatito
Mitze of Tailach at tensteps
persian last tango


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

alot of rubys are-
copymear or dachidas or widogi or natimuk or fordepark and arrenden
and jacobs are mostly-
velena or suntree or anyako or widogi

and honeys are mosrly-

coltham or bramerita or audels or amarantos or perito



so if anyone has any of those names in your line hey they may be related lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

..


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Mel has lots of Audels    And Also Dachidas!
So may be related to a couple of your Chi`s Vicki :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao my hand hurts now  sob lol btw I bet u I spelt half of those wrong attempting to read and type at the same time, did help with one thing tho my boys are all more related than I thought lol they have a few names that cross over


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

most of my names were french when i researched them.... french chi websites!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Mel also has some Audgay and Yeosinga Like Nemo/Stitch and Zero


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

oooh I gotta dig out Blue's papers and add his!

okay... Blue's real full name is Smokey Blue of Red Jewel

parents: 
Watson's Smokey Joe
Watson's Jennie

grand parents: 
Watson's Little Joe II
Cooper's Diamond Girl
cooper's Little Dandy
Watson's Little Nickie 

great grand parents:
Pearman's Bandit
Pearman's Penny Baby
Pearman's Mikey
Prancing Beauty Princess
Pearmans' Bandit
Pearman's Penny Baby
Cooper's Dark Savage
Delilah Star


hmmmm I see that his great grand parents together bread two of his grandparents (on separate sides one of his mother's one of his fathers). Is that bad? Also, on the AKC sheet it gives a date in ( ) is that the date of their birth??? If so, they are showing Blue's mother was only 3 months when she whelped Blue. I think that has to be wrong.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

y'all already know I'm a freak so it won't surprise you that I carry a copy of Cooper's CKC pedigree with me in my wallet.

Cooper's name: Alice Cooper Lombardi

Parents: Dyess Febe (F) and Dyess Choco (M)

Grandparents: maternal - Dyess Pattie *OS* (F) and Dyess Wambo (M)
paternal *(OS)* - Matilda XXI (F) and Cocoa Prancer (M)

Great Grandparents *(OS)*: Dyess Wambo's folks = Music Mandy (F) and Sandy Tiny Tot (M)

everyone's says "original stock" (OS) so I'm assuming those are the first dogs of those lines to be registered CKC. I wonder how I would find their AKC registrations and trace his family tree that way? I know his parents are both AKC registered.... the breeder switched to CKC and stopped AKC because of costs.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

We have a PERITO PLAYBOY


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker's family line goes like this:
(He does not have a registered name as I bought him as a pet, his litter was registered, the breeder showed me those papers. So no fancy Tucker name.. Just Tucker Brown)

Here is a link to his Momma's pedigree: SNS Ginger on Sugar
http://www.pets4you.com/pages/sugarnspicepedigrees.html#Ginger

And here is his Daddy's: Ch Marquez Licorice Twist
http://home.comcast.net/~doggieid/AKC_Research_Pedigree_-_4_Generation.htm


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

Lucy said:


> We have a PERITO PLAYBOY


lol so do i on honeys pedigree and a perito playgirl lol the perito playboy is her great great grandparent


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*Pedigree for Lady Petunia*
Chihuahua
Sire
Jose Jimenez Viola Sire
Fajita's Blue Jay Kimbrow Sire
Louise K's Silver Fajita Sire
Juanitas Chocolate Fajita 
Dam
Senorita Conchita III 
Dam
Dollie Bee II Sire
Our Midget Crickett 
Dam
Molly Bee Benefield 
Dam
Louise's Chiquita-Joe Rachel Sire
Louise K's Little Black Joe Sire
L Kimbrow's Prince Charming 
Dam
L K's Fiesty Priss Penguin 
Dam
Sire

Dam
Our Teenie Queenie 
Dam
Bobbie's Az Pattie Cakes SC Sire
Bobbie's Go Bingo Go Sire
*CH Alorna's Tu Be Or Not Tu Be Sire*
*CH Brenfords Ebony N Ivory *
Dam
Alornas Jen Tilly Bo Jengles 
Dam
Alorna's Hi Jinx Ryba Sire
Jeffrey's Little Jinx 
Dam
Hurd's Little Miss Marker 
Dam
Barb's Az Blue Pattie SC Sire
Nance's Skaggs Im Smokey Too Sire
*CH Heatherly's Smokie Joe *
Dam
Myway Bonnie Blue 
Dam
Skaggs Candeda Sire
*CH Mi Vida's I'm Tickled * 
Dam
Urichs Frosty

I'll add All others when i have time :lol:


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I doubt Miellie will be related to your chi's! But I still have a question, though. Miellie's dad is Sunnflower Benji and her mom is Sunnflower Dee Dee but Sunnflower Benji's (dad) mom is also Sunnflower Dee Dee (mom)? Is that reason for concern? Higher up there also some inbreeding with the grandparents and great grandparents.

Oh, and Miellie's name is SUnnflower Lil' Dixie.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sunnflower would be the kennel name and there is often a lot of line breeding and crossing in pedigree's Stitch's is very line bred the same dogs pop up a lot.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I knew Sunnflower was the kennel name but I'm just worried about the in/linebreeding. So it's normal to inbreed that close?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

how close? only thing usually not done is father to daughter or full brother and sister but often half siblings are bred together or dogs that have the same ancestory i.e. cousins etc. Often depends on where you got her from if it's a breeder thats been breeding good dogs for decades then they often have a very line bred pedigree as 2 kennels will often work very closely together.

http://www.geocities.com/learntobreed/linebreeding.html that might help if you read thru stitch's pedigree his is very closely line bred the one dog appears 4 times on his. Zero/Nemo are an outcross they're parents arent related.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hey we're related!!! Nutimuk is Dr Currs affix (the breeder all my chis have been from!). who has she got that was nutimuk?
my first chi (Hannen Oxion or pip for short!) was from the 'Hannen' affix most famous in his line was Hannen Teddy.




chihuahua-lady said:


> alot of rubys are-
> copymear or dachidas or widogi or natimuk or fordepark and arrenden
> and jacobs are mostly-
> velena or suntree or anyako or widogi
> ...


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oops i spelt it wrong i mean Natimak - he told me its a lake in Australia where he's from.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

nemochi said:


> how close? only thing usually not done is father to daughter or full brother and sister but often half siblings are bred together or dogs that have the same ancestory i.e. cousins etc. Often depends on where you got her from if it's a breeder thats been breeding good dogs for decades then they often have a very line bred pedigree as 2 kennels will often work very closely together.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/learntobreed/linebreeding.html that might help if you read thru stitch's pedigree his is very closely line bred the one dog appears 4 times on his. Zero/Nemo are an outcross they're parents arent related.


Thanks!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she has the following natimuks in her line-

natimuk hubert
natimuk alice
natimuk oona louise
natimuk mallis


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

all i remember is Freia's pop's name-- YIP YAP BULLET :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> she has the following natimuks in her line-



Kirby has some ' Natimuk ' in his pedigree too  

Natimuk Marmaduke
Natimuk sofonisba
Natimuk zippora sierra
Natimuk wilf 
Natimuk Blandina marshe


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> she has the following natimuks in her line-
> 
> natimuk hubert
> natimuk alice
> ...


i still dont have lillos, but alice and hubert were poppy's g.grandparents. also she had Ch.Dachidas dancing master at nickitos (i think you said Dachidas was in Ruby's line?) i miss poppy so much it just wasnt fair. i'd really love another smooth coat girl from Dr Curr. who do the Dachidas belong to do you know?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> oops i spelt it wrong i mean Natimak - he told me its a lake in Australia where he's from.


oops i spelt it again wrong! natimuk!!!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > she has the following natimuks in her line-
> ...


i know zippora sierra - he named her from a name he saw on an ancient gravestone. he always tries to find unusual meaningful names! he wasnt to happy with my choice of lillo!!!
when i finally get lillos pedagree ill see, he will probably have one of those as theyre the long coats.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Mrs	C	Davies Dachidas Stockport, Ches.	0161 430 6030

hope that helps


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Mrs	C	Davies Dachidas Stockport, Ches.	0161 430 6030
> 
> hope that helps


wow youre good! how do you know all this stuff?!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> [quote="fizzy&kirby's mum
> iwhen i finally get lillos pedagree ill see, he will probably have one of those as theyre the long coats.


cool  

It's really interesting to read you know a name 
on my Kirbys pedigree , it's made smile   
( I know nothing about his pedigree , I just loved him the 
moment I saw him  )


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs	C	Davies Dachidas Stockport, Ches.	0161 430 6030
> ...


I'll PM you the affix list with the names and numbers  I know they've taken it offline, then go thru poppy's pedigree and if Dr Curr cant help you maybe someone with a dog related to her can


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> angela_markovic said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fizzy&kirby's mum
> ...


i know the breeder of natimuk really well. we got the black chi in my siggy from him first when i was about 11! Natimuk Latissima. then my little baby Natimuk Poppy, and now my lil boy lillo. he shows and judges loads he has a beautiful champion at the mo a long coat bitch called Natimuk Helenora. theres pics on the British chihuahua club - he's called Dr Geoffery Curr. i find all this stuff so fasinating. wow lillo and kirby are related for sure - at least cousins!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> wow lillo and kirby are related for sure - at least cousins!!!!


That's so cute   That'll be why they are both so handsome


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Vicki, Smiffy's granddad is Champion Dachida's Jonnie Angel...

Smiffy Pedigree Name = Veejim Snowy Knight

Parents = Champion Chersya Lysander & Veejim In Print
Grandparents= Champion Dachida's Jonnie Angel & Chersya Snowflake
Jonlyn Worthy Of Amichi's & Veejim Lady-in-Red

Great Grandparents=Sventar Super Blue & Dachida's Queen Bee & 
Chersya Meenha-Ga & Champion Bally Brooke Mileg Better, Jonlyn Double Delight, 
 Champion Totsdown Tyson At Nikoto's & Copymear Contessa.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

This is a really interesting post :thumbup:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Vicki what Widogi and Anyako did Jacob have again I've forgotten


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny's Pedigree name is Perimeade Trinity

Parents = Drumfair Jonnie Be Good for Dachidas & Primeade Star of Hope,
Grandparents= Champion Dachidas Jonnies Angel & Valfleur Spring Time at Drumfair. 
Perimeade Little Dipper & Andalanes Vanila Ice

Great Grandparents =Sventas Super Blue, & Dachidas Queen Bee.
Champion Ballybroke Bufflo Bill, & Chudor Florentine.
Champion Dachidas Lady Killer & Hazmair Catarina 
Veejim Euro Shock Wave To Alltoyways & Perimeade Maroram by Andelanes



Gosh that was hard work.. lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all rite il be back in about an hour and wright all of mines pedigrees up so we can see if anyone is related yay im loving this post its fun


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok here goes.....


jacobs pedigree (teddys bears pride of bornoz)-

mum and dad=
velena pipit at suntree and suntree tiger lily

grandparents=
velena sebastian
velena bumble-bee
baralicia tinky winky at suntree
suntree bewitched

great grandparents=
rumdewan razzamataz to velena
velena lacey
rumdewan razzamataz to velena
kati-ki-ki of velena
flickan flint
sudajacs honeysuckle
velena sebastian
pearls a singer at suntree

great great grandparents=
dolandi striking viking
rumdewan glint of gold
anyako ensign
velena ribbons
dolandi striking viking
rumdewan glint of gold
the mighty midget
elsdyle ivory silk
ch widogi playrite at cheveraz
felicity of flickan
sudajacs musquash
evadale fairy liquid
rumdewan razzamataz to velena
velena lacey
suntree supertramp
picancho paloma


great, great great grandparents=

dolandi mendlesson
dolandi fringe
sudajacs prince regent of velena 
velena call me rosie
ch anyako red duster
anyako scarlet
velena paddington bear
velena tango
dolandi mendlesson
dolandi fringe
sudajacs prince regent of velena
velena call me rosie
arrenedene gigolo
shamira jolly jolene
elsdyle ivory fashion
elsdyle keepsake
sandavo dominic
ch widogi playalong
flickan something special
bra-kam francisco
ch sudajacs whisky mac at ridgehawk
chiquitito victoria plum
ch ballybroke ivy
after eight at evadale
dolandi striking viking
rumdewan glint of gold
anyako ensign
velena ribbons
suntree pavlo
suntree perdoma
suntree picasso
suntree liqurice allsort



phew lol thats the jakesters very closy bred


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Vicki, Smiffy's granddad is Champion Dachida's Jonnie Angel...
> 
> Smiffy Pedigree Name = Veejim Snowy Knight
> 
> ...


 Yay finally a relative! Charlie has a few of the same Great Grandparents... Jonlyn Worthy Of Amichi's, Bally Brooke Miles Better & Jonlyn Double Delight! Funny Smiffy & Charlie are very similar looking too! Is Smiffy tiny too?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

and ruby -doos (coltham fashion statement at bornoz)

mum and dad=

coltham secret liaison and chilier royal jester at coltham

grandparents=
ch copymear court jester
copymear kiss me quick
gestavo private benjamin
coltham erica

great grandparents=
ch natimuk piers
meonshore zane
copymear cast a spell
copymear just a song
diente del plate el benji
gestavo call the shots
donami trison
pretty tango at coltham

great great grandparents=
natimuk hubert
natimuk alice
arrendene mr kipling at meoshore
veejim chataqua girl
copymear sings the blues
ch veejim jenny wren at copymear
am ch widogi will be goodch copymear marine song
int ch solls cowboy of the varient pets
diente de plate zarabadna
ch dachidas aim to kill
gestavo joella
ch totsdown at nikitos
gestavo promrose donami
fordepark young leo
gena serena polly

great great great grandparents=

ch totsdown tyson at nikitos
natimuk oona louise
ch arrendene high time
natimuk wallis
ch arrendene see through pio
sumarchi pollyana
ch arrendene aggressor
chudor savilla
sudajacs bakers boy
ch copymea marine song
copymear jamison
chudor savilla
copymear jamison
missipok of audels
copymear yachtsman
elmington anne diamond
in ch belmuriz royal rebel
mar solls has gwendolina
sidmarene dusky prince of trymside
diente el plate nigrita
ch dachidas shoot to kill
rozamar forver amber
ch dachidas johhnie angel
trymside conchita
allende arnoux
totsdown tickle on the tum
arrendene arriston of trymside
gestavo maid marion
fordepak lion cub
fordepak lina gay
fordepak young leo
merritayl josie joe


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> and ruby -doos (coltham fashion statement at bornoz)
> totsdown tickle on the tum


Thats Charlies Gt Gt Gt Grandma!  funny name! And ch totsdown tyson at nikitos is his Gt Gt Grandad!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ok Stitch is related to Jacob his great great great great grandad is CH WIDOGI PLAYRITE OF CHEVEREZ who sired widogi penny moon of elarco who is stitch's great great great grandma


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

now for honeys phew this is hard work=

honey (coltham going for gold at bornoz)
mum and dad=
coltham trailblazer and coltham sweet myrtle

grandparents=
coltham ivory concerto 
coltham song of summer
coltham youngman
dilas anne at coltham

great grandparents=
bramerita darl and debonair
coltham merry melody
ch audels codotukay
coltham wot a wonder
coltham keepsake
amarantos megan at coltham
perito pintaloosa at coltham
ihesha pretty lady

great great grandparents=
meonshore josh at elgravia
yeosinga zalha at bramerita
isha handyman at coltham
perito petrinela at coltham
audels joe ninety
romanus suzy wrong
coltham hooray henry
dilnas anne at coltham
coltham disco dancer
coltham arabella
ch amarantos khepresh
amarantos jacyr
perito ptolemy
perito playgirl
shamira sweet romeo
ihesha kirsty

great great great grandparents=
meonshore mikey
meonshore silky lace
ch yeonsinga brad
audgay island charmer of yeongsinga
shamira sweet romeo
isheha kirsty
perito playboy
roshdawn katy can
audels wotaboy
ryhadh my fair lady
ch audels barrymore
hellsevor holly
clemsea take that and party
perito popsicle at coltham
perito pintaloosa at coltham
isheha pretty lady
perito pintaloosa at coktham
amarantos megan at coltham
gestavo rupert
amarantos megan at coltham
ch anyako gaberial
amarantos alexandra
amarantos ryan
amarantos jacinthia
perito playboy
perito lady perriwinkle
perito playboy
roshdawn katy can
shamira bobby dazzler
shamira dolly clothes peg
ishsha captain dibble
ishsha shasona


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

*Abby* said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > and ruby -doos (coltham fashion statement at bornoz)
> ...


awwwwwwww


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

nemochi said:


> ok Stitch is related to Jacob his great great great great grandad is CH WIDOGI PLAYRITE OF CHEVEREZ who sired widogi penny moon of elarco who is stitch's great great great grandma


awwww so what does that make them its all confusing lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ok Ch Yeosinga brad is Stitch's great grandad and Honey's great great great grandad lol


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

ok heres Blazes pedigree
THE AMERICAN KENNEL CLUB 


Research Pedigree - 5 Generation
*Blaze*


Rafina *Blaze* O' Fire

*CH Rafina Tie A Yellow Ribbon *

Rafina Grizzly Adams

*CH Mar-El-To's Shadow Of Spike*

Sharlow's Rebel Rouser

Handwerk's Petrinela

*CH Tea-Kups Tiny Tena *

* CH Bojengle's Small Virtue *

Irestone's Polly Esther

Handwerk's Cereal City Pearl

*CH Belden's Magic Fool *

*CH Dartans Elfin Magic *

Dartan's Felicia

Handwerk's Bonny Bunny

*CH Bliss Hoosier Flash Halfshot *

*CH Goldenbays Moonglow Hackpack *

Rafina Nobody's Fool

*CH Royal Look Theodore Bear *

*CH Jalwood Jellybird *

*CH Dartan's Pirate Blackbeard *

*CH Jalwood Jellybean *

Royal Look's Blond Bomber L

* CH Vanderpool's Wee Rowdy Roddy *

Skyview Black Ink

*CH Rafina Katydid *

Manuel Of Evergreen Grove CD 

*CH Jimico Joe Of Evergreen *

Hurd's Caramel Creme

Handwerk's Velvet Ebonet

* CH Bliss Hoosier Flash Halfshot *

*CH Goldenbays Moonglow Hackpack *

Rafina Silhouette

*CH Bliss Hoosier Tuff Stuff *

*CH Ouachitah As Good As It Gets *

*CH Mar-Rich 'N Mina's Rumor Has It *

*CH Mina's City Slicker *

Mar-Rich's Dots Of Mina-L

*CH Genbrooks Blaze Starr *

*CH Ouachitah Beau Chiene *

Genbrook's Unforgetable N'Mine

*CH Bliss Hoosier Pearl O'Chiene *

*CH Ouachitah Beau Chiene *

*CH H And J's Mystic Wizard *

*CH Dartan's Super Star *

*CH Bliss Hoosier Tempest Storm *

*CH Davlyn Windstorm *

Dartan Polka Dots Of Bliss

*CH Rafina You Go Girl *

*CH Ouachitah No Ordinary Prince *

*CH Minegold Take Alook *

*CH Ouachitah Kodiak *

*CH Bayard Burden Of Beauty Reg *

*CH Simpatica Celeste *

*CH Ouachitah Beau Chiene *

*CH Dartan's Gala Resolution *

*CH Rafina Katydid *

Manuel Of Evergreen Grove CD 

*CH Jimico Joe Of Evergreen *

Hurd's Caramel Creme

Handwerk's Velvet Ebonet

*CH Bliss Hoosier Flash Halfshot *

*CH Goldenbays Moonglow Hackpack *

*PS I never had gotten Daytona or Sturgis Pedigree As I didn't bothered because I was not going to show them*


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww so are they related in anyway ?????

they sooo took me ages to write out lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch is like a distant cousin to Jacob and Honey lmao


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Charlie is a distant cousin of Ruby! :lol: Must have the "Little'n'Cute" Gene in that family! Hee hee!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> was from the 'Hannen' affix most famous in his line was Hannen Teddy.



My Kirby has ' Hannen Teddy ' on his pedigree


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Abby* said:


> Rubyfox said:
> 
> 
> > Vicki, Smiffy's granddad is Champion Dachida's Jonnie Angel...
> ...


This is a great thread, I love it. What does that make them? Half cousins?

Yes Smiffy is tiny, he is longer than Triny and has a double smoothcoat so he looks bigger.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

So am I right that Smiffy, Charlie and Ruby are all related?
Arrrr thats so cool


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

romeos not related to any :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay smiffy and ruby and charlie are all distant cousins awwww thats sooo cool


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

YAY! I'll post Gucci's pedigree later, Im on ym way out the door, BUT i KNOW she is related to Blaze for sure, because she also has CH Minegold Take Alook in her Pedigree! Minegold Kennels is where I got her from! And I have actually MET "Lookie" before (CH Minegold Take Alook)'s real name! haha

I'll post later!!!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> angela_markovic said:
> 
> 
> > was from the 'Hannen' affix most famous in his line was Hannen Teddy.
> ...


oh my god really? i tried to find out what happened to the hannens as the lady died about 4 years ago. pip who we got from her died 3 years ago at 17 so were talking years back now. hannen teddy must be lil kirbys g g g g g g g grandad or something!!!!!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oh ps hannen teddy was really famous and did lots o studding - we should try and find pics of some of these some like hannen teddy should bbe easy to find,
i really love this thread - i knew most would be related somehow as there arent all that many chi breeders in the uk.

Stef your breeder has lots of chi's and probably doesnt use stud dogs so theyre all her own? i love romeo!!!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

anyone ask for hannen teddy










Does anyone know if there's a book on past show dogs or if any of the breed clubs has a supliment yearly? or a yearbook


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

oh wow thats great well done! what about hannen oliver? that was pips dd - i think he won crufts once....youre so good at finding stuff! kirby's mum will be pleaed thats kirby relative!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol all her own- she doesnt use studs no- only years ago.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I have the The chihuahua club of america 2005 Chihuahua hand book


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll see what I can find it depends on if anyone has scanned up old show pics usually if it's on the net I can find it :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

angela_markovic said:


> fizzy&kirby's mum said:
> 
> 
> > angela_markovic said:
> ...



OPPS now i'm all embarased  ( I was at work when I posted and didn't have the papers in front of me  ) the *Hannen * on his papers is Hannen Palmeado ( there is also a *Hannon teddy* ?! ) 

( oh how stupid do I feel :shock: :? :wink: ) 


Stef , My fizzy has no family on here either  :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry I got your hopes up Angela ...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> ok here goes.....
> 
> 
> jacobs pedigree (teddys bears pride of bornoz)-
> ...



Kirby has 2 ' baralicia ' names on his papers  

Baralicia Peter Dominic
& 
Baralicia Manilow of Gilshir


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

fizzy and romeo must be cousins lolol that expalins there butch look!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> fizzy and romeo must be cousins lolol that expalins there butch look!


Yeah I agree  8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

8) 8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

8) 8)


----------



## gemz1989 (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of any GARDENTREE chihuahuas? x


----------

